# You guys gotta see THIS one



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

I've already been to the job and gave the H/O a price for fixing the last "finishers" um, "work". Been doin this for 15 years, never seen this particular type of "finishing".

Good news is it's only ~30 boards in a basement. I'll take the pics or a vid on Wednesday, you guys throw advice/smarta$$ comments at me at will! Have at it.

And also, please ask me why in the @#f%$$ I ever took this on in the first place. Wow.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Instead of me asking, why don't you just enlighten me?
Lets start wit some pictures :thumbsup:
Can't wait!


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

the guy didnt even tape the angles or the butts. Just mudded over and sanded, all cracked up. The bead goes from 8" wide down to 2" and feels like what the wave at a baseball game looks like... unreal!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like eazyrizla was in your neighbourhood , with his 18" trowel:yes::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Sounds like eazyrizla was in your neighbourhood , with his 18" trowel:yes::whistling2:


No no no! 18'ft trowel! :laughing:

That made me laugh 2buck. hehe. Good one.


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys, wouldn't you believe it the contractor who was hired to take care of the entire basement job ALSO botched the electrical and the plumbing before he even "finished" it. What plumber runs PVC supply lines, aren't those supposed to be copper??! So here's a couple of crappy and sideways cell phone pics (sorry bout that). 

First one is the "cornerbead", second one is the "no-tape-in-any-of-the-angles-whatsoever" shot, and the last one is the "massive, just a few inch wide flats & butt joints" pic. Top notch work? I can't wait to hire this guy! 

And just because I can I threw in a pic of the last fixit job I did. What looks like the surface of the moon on the walls there is tile adhesive tearout damage that was "smoothed out" with a grinder. I'm all about smooth running jobs, cakewalks only over here!


----------



## eazyrizla (Jul 29, 2010)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 4 characters


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Maybe the HO did the job, I run into this sometimes where the owner is to embarrassed to take credit for his mistakes, because of this I am usually softer with my comments when critiquing others work when looking over a job.


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Same here, but there's no way this single girly girl homeowner carried drywall down there... and those buckets of mud are heavy too.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> Same here, but there's no way this single girly girl homeowner carried drywall down there... and those buckets of mud are heavy too.


Your probably right, but worky does have a point to ponder

imagine if someone was pricing out a job like that, and said things like "what dumb arse or clown did this job, and it was the home owner.

just something to keep in the back of your mind,,,, when pricing:yes:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

guitarrick said:


> Same here, but there's no way this single girly girl homeowner carried drywall down there... and those buckets of mud are heavy too.


you might be surprised what a h/o will do to save $$$$$.........i never speak out loud when i come accross something like this. :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your probably right, but worky does have a point to ponder
> 
> imagine if someone was pricing out a job like that, and said things like "what dumb arse or clown did this job, and it was the home owner.
> 
> just something to keep in the back of your mind,,,, when pricing:yes:


I did this small 1000 sqft drywall job awhile back that was one of those jobs where the rock was hung shabbily and some of the flats and screws were mudded. What a butcher job and the HO tells me that he hired some college kids and they never finished, I look over the job and politely let him know that this is a lot of extra sanding and the fact that just about every screw needs to be set and blah blah blah. He told me he was sorry those college kids did such a job and understands the extra work it caused for me. I politely tell him that they did do that. I had suspected he was the college kid even though he was a 40+ year old man. I wrote him a proposal and took the job. I was talking to his wife a couple days later and asked her who did the work and she told me her husband and his sister. 

Painting is considered easy work that any HO can do and many can and many should not but I run into a lot of crap work where the HO used a poor technique or crap tools which makes for a crap job to be fixed and I learned a long time ago not to be insulting to the quality of work because when they tell you so and so did it they are often really so and so. With that said though I do point out out the problems and how they could of been prevented just have to educate some of them with kid gloves.


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Sorry for dropping the ball on this one guys. Taking pictures before I started fixing this job just flew right outta my head once I showed up to get it done. I'm finishing up tomorrow and taking "after" pics wouldn't matter much now. I underbid it (not used to looking for this particular type of wtf?! :whistling2 but still making a few $ so I'm not complaining.

Good news is she tells me she works for a local company that runs a ton of money through Grainger and she gets a 20% discount on purchases. NO I'm not buying the Goldbaltt tools they sell  But... Grainger ALSO sells the PC... I need some other tools first but that may end up being an added bonus someday! :thumbsup:


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your probably right, but worky does have a point to ponder
> 
> imagine if someone was pricing out a job like that, and said things like "what dumb arse or clown did this job, and it was the home owner.
> 
> just something to keep in the back of your mind,,,, when pricing:yes:


I've done HO jobs but not like this one. You have a great point there, nothing to gain from irritating the HO right from the start... :yes:


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I was talking to his wife a couple days later and asked her who did the work and she told me her husband and his sister.


Busted!! Too funny


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

guitarrick said:


> sorry for the delay guys, wouldn't you believe it the contractor who was hired to take care of the entire basement job ALSO botched the electrical and the plumbing before he even "finished" it. What plumber runs PVC supply lines, aren't those supposed to be copper??! So here's a couple of crappy and sideways cell phone pics (sorry bout that).
> 
> First one is the "cornerbead", second one is the "no-tape-in-any-of-the-angles-whatsoever" shot, and the last one is the "massive, just a few inch wide flats & butt joints" pic. Top notch work? I can't wait to hire this guy!
> 
> ...


----------



## guitarrick (Aug 22, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> think that design with the electrical plug is the design:thumbsup:


 :thumbup:

I was in the middle of convincing that h/o that I could do a great looking textured finish (think "cover cover cover" :whistling2 on those bathroom walls and it would would look great... and it would've, but for some dumb reason I'm this nice guy and I let them know that textured walls in kitchens/bathrooms where you're washing walls every so often are a BAD idea... they'll look great but texturing them makes that thorough cleaning pretty much impossible. 

Nice guys finish last... because we can't help but to do it right! :thumbsup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

here,s some of that crappy ho work we tried to fix!!!!! fk


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Dont you love when they say"we used up the scrap in the closets,isnt that what you guys do?" And we put all the outlets in because we,re in a hurry!!!! Basement job ,no stilt work, only took this sh!!!y job cuz the young guy I,m training is buddies with the HO-- He,s going to learn somehow!!!lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha!! That's brutal!
I don't know where that came from, the concept that we keep all our scraps for one big closet or something...
With like 5 billion butt joints. Oh ya! Sweet! We saved so much drywall :blink: It only took 5hrs more to mud though! 

Screw that noise! Scraps get thrown outside! Not inside closets!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

And hang.


----------

